# Celestial pear Danio's Spawned



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

*Celestial pearl Danio's Spawned*

I finally managed to see evidence of a spawn today, I syphoned up some eggs, a few hatched after I transfered them to a small holding cup.  

looks like I got a mixed gender group!

Wish me luck....


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

cONGRATS wtg .......... very good luck .....


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I can't spell worth slag can I?! Celestial PEAR?


----------



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

*Major Thumbs Up*


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I lol'd at the pear thing.

Congrats on the spawn! Looks like everybody at your place is into making babies


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Oh yes, I must be running some sort of fishy brothel. Fish porn, shrimp porn, snail porn..... pigeon vs sock porn.... >.>


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

piegon vs sock? Now that's kinky


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

yeah well, disturbing because he loves socks after you take them off....


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Better than while they're still on


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

he does that too. Actually, he will ambush your heel if it sticks out of the blankets and you aren't out of bed....


----------



## _Green_ (Dec 30, 2008)

congrats on the spawn 

rofl at ur crazy bird....sounds like life is anything but boring with him around


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

yeah, anything but boring. having toget out the bathroom without him biting your ankles is fun.


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

that's awesome! i'd love to have my cpds spawn


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I am just going to revive an ancient thread to make a comment about this spawn.

I still have one sole surviving fish from this spawn, he's been living in a 1.5 gallon planted tank. 

I tho ught a while ago the fish had all died out as I did not see any. I went to clean some of the overgrowth and Zip out it popped. 
I came looking here because I wanted to see when I pointed out the spawn and the hatching so I can figure out how old this little guy is. 

The tank is sand with a clay center, capped with sand and planted with dwarf swords I think, a crypt and bad clado algae. tank is not heated, it's filtered and under a very bright light (likely why the algae). 

Thought I would say, the fish is 4 and is still ticking.


----------

